# شاهد تصميم برج من 15 دور بالرياح والزلازل باستخدام برنامج etabs مباشرة من اليوتيوب



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 يونيو 2011)

اقدم لكم فيديوهات تعليمية لبرنامج الايتابس لتصميم المنشأت العالية بالكود المصري وكود ubc 97 مباشرة من اليوتيوب youtube

etabs 1.avi

2 create a tower project

3 define materials 

4 define columns and beams 

5 draw beams and columns

6 draw walls and slabs

7 release beams+mesh area+3d model

8 static load cases DL+LL+WALL+FC

9 add pier + assign diaphrams

10 assign wind loading 

11-earthquake loads.avi

16-show results+mode shapes.avi


مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس الحادي عشر ,,,,,
> احمال الزلازل
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/9cWZU8Wc/11-earthquake_loads.html
> ...





رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حتى تستفيد من هذه المحاضرات عليك بتنزيل برنامج real player ومن هذا البرنامج تستفيد عندما تقوم بفتح المحاضرات المحفوظة على youtube واول ما يفتح تقوم بالضغط على download this video فيقوم بحفظها في ملف laibrary (يمكنك هناك اغلاق برنامج يوتيوب للتحميل اسرع )وبعد الانتهاء من التحمل يمكنك نقله لملفات التخزين لديك (بعملية السحب drag)



 سوف اقوم برفع جميع كورساتي بنفس الطريقة 

ولكن يهمني ان اعرف الردود




​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يونيو 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abu gadeer (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## Eng.wsa (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ايمن انت بمثابة احد اساتذتي الذي تعلمت منهم الكثير واحرص دائما على متابعتك وفقك الله الى كل خير وزاد الله من علمك


----------



## Pro.Eng (3 يونيو 2011)

بدأت الآن في مشاهدة الأجزاء ...
يبدو أنها رائعه حقاً ...

بارك الله في صاحب هذا العمل وجعله ذخراً له


----------



## hamdyprince (3 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

مجهدو رائع 

دائما من تفوق الي تفوق

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

أخوك حمدي البرنس

*​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن


----------



## انور الاستشاري (3 يونيو 2011)

و الله ادعيلك كل يوم بأن يزيدك الله علماً و يوفقك لما يحب و يرضى 
أتمنى لك دوام الصحه و الموفقيه لأنك أحد صروح هذا المنتدى و عقبال الدكتوراه و بعدها لقب الأستاذيه

لي طلب صغير عندك أخي الحبيب بان تحرص دوماً على رفع الملفات بحجم صغير و إن زاد عددها : لأننا في بلدك الثاني (العراق) و معظم الدول العربيه منضومات الانترنت لدينا ضعيفه و تحميل ملفاتك التعليميه الثريه يصبح غير مجدي

لذلك يرجى منك و من كل الأخوه الاعضاء و مشرفين المنتدى أن يعوا هذا الأمر : و رجائي أن يكون الملف
بحجم اقل من ( 20 ميكا بايت ) و خصوصاً على موقع فورشير

و آخر دعائي ان يوفقك الله و جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى.... أخوكم المهندس الأنشائي : انور ( العراق)


----------



## bassem2005 (3 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 يونيو 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> اقدم لكم فيديوهات تعليمية لبرنامج الايتابس لتصميم المنشأت العالية بالكود المصري وكود ubc 97 مباشرة من اليوتيوب youtube​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
الف شكر على هذا الشرح ونتمنى عليك المزيد
وهناك ملاحظة 
يلاحظ ان التريب انتقل من 11 الى 16 ؟؟؟.
فهل هناك مشاركات لم تقدم بعد ام انه خطا بالترقيم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 يونيو 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الف شكر على هذا الشرح ونتمنى عليك المزيد
> وهناك ملاحظة
> يلاحظ ان التريب انتقل من 11 الى 16 ؟؟؟.
> فهل هناك مشاركات لم تقدم بعد ام انه خطا بالترقيم




انه لشرف لي ان تنور وتشرف نشاركتي لبسيظة استاذنا الغالي

جاري رفع الحلقات 12 و 13 و 14 و 15


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 يونيو 2011)

الدرس الحادي عشر ,,,,,
احمال الزلازل


http://www.4shared.com/file/9cWZU8Wc/11-earthquake_loads.html


الدرس الثاني عشر ,,,,
ادخال احمال الزلازل الي الايتابس


http://www.4shared.com/file/Bdtn7vhw/12-assign_earthquake_to_etabs.html


الدرس الثالث عشر ,,,,
حالات التحميل


http://www.4shared.com/file/ULexIV5V/13-_load_combinations.html


الدرس الرابع عشر ,,,
عمل RUN ANALYSIS


http://www.4shared.com/file/Qb-ZP4Gb/14-_run_analysis.html


الدرس الخامس عشر ,,,,
اظهار التشكلات والعزوم علي الكمرات والبلاطات


http://www.4shared.com/file/St48tldS/15-show_deformedbeams_slab_res.html


----------



## تاج السر عمر (4 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## انور الاستشاري (4 يونيو 2011)

أخي أيمن لم ترد على ردي لهذا الموضوع في الصفحه الاولى حول رفع الملفات بحجم صغير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (4 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر هذا المجهود لا يقدر بثمن


----------



## محمد منصور صبرة (4 يونيو 2011)

الفديو ميش موجود على youtube


----------



## basl ashour (4 يونيو 2011)

استمر على بركة الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يونيو 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس الحادي عشر ,,,,,
> احمال الزلازل
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يونيو 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس الحادي عشر ,,,,,
> احمال الزلازل
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على سرعة استجابكم

مع تحياتي وشكر لك


----------



## adelcitadel (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علمجهودك وفقك الله


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب ولكن اتمنى ان ترفع ايضا كملفات على مواقع الرفع المعتادة ففى كثير من الاحيان يكون اليوتيوب قمة البطء مما يفقدنا التركيز مع الدرس المشروح


----------



## aymnengineer (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بآآش مهندس (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير .. ونتمنى من كل المهندسين ان يقوموا بنفس العمل برفع الشروحات على اليوتيوب 
لسهولة الوصل لها 

وتم الاشتراك في قناتك اخي الحبيب


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (6 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير ..*​


----------



## redafetouh (6 يونيو 2011)

thanks.....


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (7 يونيو 2011)

I recommend for to use mediafire or 4 shared for upload the videos because the contrast of videos is not clear by youtube.


----------



## ميسيي (7 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يونيو 2011)

فؤاد الليمونى قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الطيب ولكن اتمنى ان ترفع ايضا كملفات على مواقع الرفع المعتادة ففى كثير من الاحيان يكون اليوتيوب قمة البطء مما يفقدنا التركيز مع الدرس المشروح


 السلام عليكم
حتى تستفيد من هذه المحاضرات عليك بتنزيل برنامج real player ومن هذا البرنامج تستفيد عندما تقوم بفتح المحاضرات المحفوظة على youtube واول ما يفتح تقوم بالضغط على download this video فيقوم بحفظها في ملف laibrary (يمكنك هناك اغلاق برنامج يوتيوب للتحميل اسرع )وبعد الانتهاء من التحمل يمكنك نقله لملفات التخزين لديك (بعملية السحب drag)


----------



## م.ايمان ع (8 يونيو 2011)

مجهود رائع اللي بتعملو يا بشمهندس ايمن ان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك(خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه)


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 يونيو 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حتى تستفيد من هذه المحاضرات عليك بتنزيل برنامج real player ومن هذا البرنامج تستفيد عندما تقوم بفتح المحاضرات المحفوظة على youtube واول ما يفتح تقوم بالضغط على download this video فيقوم بحفظها في ملف laibrary (يمكنك هناك اغلاق برنامج يوتيوب للتحميل اسرع )وبعد الانتهاء من التحمل يمكنك نقله لملفات التخزين لديك (بعملية السحب drag)


 


ميسيي قال:


> مشكور جزاك الله خير


 


م.ايمان ع قال:


> مجهود رائع اللي بتعملو يا بشمهندس ايمن ان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك(خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه)


 

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء علي هذا العطاء الجميل


----------



## السيد يوسف (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب ولكن اتمنى ان ترفع ايضا كملفات على مواقع الرفع المعتادة ففى كثير من الاحيان يكون اليوتيوب قمة البطء مما يفقدنا التركيز مع الدرس المشروح


----------



## حرب2 (8 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الصحناوى (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Gamil Ali (9 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر يا قمة الهندسة و الروعة


----------



## سنيين (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا باشمهندس شرح واضح وجميل جزاكم الله خير وأثابكم ونفع بكم


----------



## كمال محمد (10 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed abdarhman (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير
وربنا يجعلا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

ساقوم بالتحميل فى وقت لاحق ان شاء الله

اسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## علي الحطامي (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## eng_almofleh (12 يونيو 2011)

جزالك الله كل الخير وسلّم يمناك وعقلك.
شكرا


----------



## حويزي (12 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ابورنيم (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
5555555555555555555555


----------



## eng_sherif3 (12 يونيو 2011)

مجهود رائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد موسى عيسى (12 يونيو 2011)

انشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وربنا يديك العافية ....................ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## hosam_ahmed (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لحضرتك يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (14 يونيو 2011)

*شكر واجب*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حتى تستفيد من هذه المحاضرات عليك بتنزيل برنامج real player ومن هذا البرنامج تستفيد عندما تقوم بفتح المحاضرات المحفوظة على youtube واول ما يفتح تقوم بالضغط على download this video فيقوم بحفظها في ملف laibrary (يمكنك هناك اغلاق برنامج يوتيوب للتحميل اسرع )وبعد الانتهاء من التحمل يمكنك نقله لملفات التخزين لديك (بعملية السحب drag)


 

شكرا لك استاذنا الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا لاهتمامك


----------



## صفاء الإيمان (15 يونيو 2011)

مجهود قيم حتى فكرت إني مأكملش الدورة التي باخذها لأن الموضوعات المطروحة شاملة ورائعة


----------



## Civil Er.M (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم 
دروس مهمة وقمية الله يعطيك العافيه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wagih khalid (18 يونيو 2011)

thanks for this effort


----------



## محمد السعيد على (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خبر وزادكم من عتمه وفضله ووفقكم دائما للخير .هذه الدوره مميزه عن الدورات السابقه 
لك كل الاحترام والتقدير..


----------



## م.مصطفى محمد مصطفى (20 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك من اجمل ما فعلت اخى


----------



## مهندس اشرف بكر (23 يونيو 2011)

:77:


رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الف شكر على هذا الشرح ونتمنى عليك المزيد
> وهناك ملاحظة
> يلاحظ ان التريب انتقل من 11 الى 16 ؟؟؟.
> فهل هناك مشاركات لم تقدم بعد ام انه خطا بالترقيم


----------



## wagih khalid (23 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## samo gamal (26 يونيو 2011)

*الدرس رقم 7 يا بشمهندس مش كامل ع اليوتيوب *


----------



## زهير موسى (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا بشمهندس أيمن كنت مز فتره أبحث عن دروس الايتابس والحمدلله وجدتها وأرجو مواصلتها


----------



## boushy (28 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا*​


----------



## احمد الشرفاني (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سردشت سردار (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## ابو اسلام الحوراني (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اليك ولكل القائمين على الموقع 
عندي مشكلة بسيطة لم استطع تحميل مقاطع اليوتيوب بالريل وحاولت كثيرا لحل المشكلة ولكن لم استطع
وجربت طرق اخرى للتحميل ولكن لم تنجح
ارجو المساعدة .؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟


----------



## eng_egp (3 يوليو 2011)

ممتاز....................


----------



## m n plane (4 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

و الله و الله و الله بحب فى الله يا يابشمهندس
ربنا يجازيك خير على المجهود الجبار دا......يا رب


----------



## nero12 (5 يوليو 2011)

هقولك ايه اكتر من انك رووووووعه


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 يوليو 2011)

ابو اسلام الحوراني قال:


> شكرا اليك ولكل القائمين على الموقع
> عندي مشكلة بسيطة لم استطع تحميل مقاطع اليوتيوب بالريل وحاولت كثيرا لحل المشكلة ولكن لم استطع
> وجربت طرق اخرى للتحميل ولكن لم تنجح
> ارجو المساعدة .؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يمكنك استخدام برنامج internet download manager فقد حدثت نفس المشكلة عندى وتم استخدام ذلك البرنامج وهو يعطى أيضا سرعة تحميل أعلى من تلك التى كان يعطيها برنامج ال real player


----------



## احمد البوهى (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## الراحله22 (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهير موسى (7 يوليو 2011)

يا بشمهندس أيمن أرجو وضع ملفات ال power point المستخدمه فى شرح الفيديو للايتايس لانه من وجهة نظرى تفيد فى الشرح مع فائق التحيات


----------



## nabil1971_r (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الكرام


----------



## ايمن صديق (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (لا يحتكر الا خاطىء) 
اما بعد.
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع الذي يواكب التطور السريع في تصميم المنشات باللغة الرقمية وسيستفيد منه امتنا الاسلامية ان شاء الله.


----------



## asd salim (10 يوليو 2011)

thxalottttt


----------



## ledaa (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدا علي شرحك المفيد و يكون في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## م.غصون (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس محمد سرور (13 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر ودائما في تالق وبالتوفيق اخي الكريم


----------



## omarsh (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الحزاء علي كل مافعلتم وان شاء الله الي المزيد


----------



## زهير موسى (14 يوليو 2011)

يا بشمهندس والله تستاهل الشكر . يا بشمهندس أيمن منتظرين دروس الايتابس بتاعتك فى شكل Power point لانها تساعد فى التطبيق


----------



## mahmoudelkhole (14 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا فخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## صقر الهندسه (14 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير .......... هذه الطريقه في الرفع افضل بكثير من مشاكل مواقع التحميل


----------



## العماري المعماري (16 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله تريليون خيرررررررررررررر


----------



## مازن1 (17 يوليو 2011)

افادتنا جزاكم الله خيرا ونتمى المزيد


----------



## العماري المعماري (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله الف الف خيررررررررررر


----------



## خال3د (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا بشمهندس ايمن هل ستعرفنى( انا خالد69)


----------



## مهندس محمد سرور (18 يوليو 2011)

رائع جدا


----------



## يوسف999 (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم على الطرح الجمييييييل و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد السعيد على (21 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم على الشرح الجميل
نرجو استكمال الموضوع بحل سقف بالسيف وحل اللبشه مره عادى ومره على خوازيق
شكرا تكم


----------



## mahmoudedrees (21 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ليك يا هندسه


----------



## الكواك (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ايمن
وسدد الله خطاك للمزيد


----------



## صفوت جامع (23 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وجعل ذالك العمل في ميزان حسناتك ونرجو منك في القريب اخراج النتائج وعمل المذكرة الحسابية من البرنامج مع شرح طريقة عمل الملف عن طريق الادخال من الاتوكاد*
* وجزاكم الله خيرا صفوت*​


----------



## سكنونو (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت ممكن تدلونى على رابط المحاضرة التالية للمحاضرة رقم 11 ( احمال الزلازل ) على اليو تيوب والتى من المفروض ان يتم فيها عمل load combination واكون شاكرا جدا


----------



## AMMAK (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا حباب


----------



## engineer.medo43 (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس ايمن على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يوليو 2011)

تم رفع التثبيت عن الموضوع لاتاحة الفرصة لتثبيت آخر غيره

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 يوليو 2011)

ممكن رابط للمحاضرة load combination للضرورة القصوى ان امكن


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يوليو 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> ممكن رابط للمحاضرة load combination للضرورة القصوى ان امكن



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS-Md-Nfhsk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 يوليو 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS-Md-Nfhsk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL



اشكرك كثيرا على الاهتمام اختى الفاضلة ولكن الرابط لشرح كورس البروكون وليس تبع محاضرات الايتابس
( فى المحاضرة رقم 12 الخاصة بتعريف احمال الزلازل انهى المهندس ايمن المحاضرة ان الخطوة القادمة عمل load combination ولكن المحاضرة التالية رقم 16 الخاصة بالنتائج ) وانا كل ما اريده الحلقات المتبقية فى الدورة ولكم منى خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يوليو 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> اشكرك كثيرا على الاهتمام اختى الفاضلة ولكن الرابط لشرح كورس البروكون وليس تبع محاضرات الايتابس
> ( فى المحاضرة رقم 12 الخاصة بتعريف احمال الزلازل انهى المهندس ايمن المحاضرة ان الخطوة القادمة عمل load combination ولكن المحاضرة التالية رقم 16 الخاصة بالنتائج ) وانا كل ما اريده الحلقات المتبقية فى الدورة ولكم منى خالص الشكر والتقدير



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ستجد بالمشاركة رقم 12 الصفحة الثانية للموضوع باقى المحاضرات على الفورشير وقد تم اضافتها ايضا من قبل بالمشاركة الاولى ولكن من الواضح ان حضرتك لم تتنبه لوجود تلك المحاضرات بالمشاركة الاولى

وهذا اقتباس من تلك الروابط لهذه المحاضرات



مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس الحادي عشر ,,,,,
> احمال الزلازل
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى لحضرتك بارك الله فيكى


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (15 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## غانم العاصى (15 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس ايمن قنديل المحترم .. اعمالك انجاز فعلا و مرجع ... 

هذه من مهندس انشائي دفعة 1978 اسكندرية ... اقدر عملك , و كل عام و انتم بخير ,,,,و مصر بخير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## محمد حسين الفيومى (18 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يجزى حضرتك خير الجزاك على هذا العمل الرائع وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.sheto (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (18 أغسطس 2011)

الدورة الاولي كانت رائعة ويارب تكون دي كمان دورة رائعة لأننا دائما نراك رائعا


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mory (19 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفعك وايانا بهذا العلم الرائع ونفع به امتنا الاسلامية والعربية وجعله خالص لوجهه الله


----------



## المهندسة هبه (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asd salim (22 أكتوبر 2011)

thankssssss


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مصطفى القناص (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووور على الدروس


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (21 ديسمبر 2011)

good work


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكر على هذا الشرح*


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر على هذا الشرح


----------



## engghallab (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amr awad (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## خالد فاروق محمد (19 يناير 2012)

بصراحة مجهود جبار ولك جزيل الشكر
بس هناك ملحوظة
في ال set modifier
نجعل قيمة ال torsion تساوي تقريبا zero حوالي 0.001


----------



## خالد فاروق محمد (19 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2545511&posted=1#post2545511#ixzz1jtC35N3N


*بصراحة مجهود جبار ولك جزيل الشكر
بس هناك ملحوظة
في ال set modifier
نجعل قيمة ال torsion تساوي تقريبا zero حوالي 0.001*​


----------



## خالد فاروق محمد (19 يناير 2012)

تعليق علي الحلقة 4
بالنسبة لقيم تخفيض ال inertia للكمرات ممكن تكون 0.35 او 0.50
علي حسب وجود المبني في منطقة احتمال قوة الزلازل المتوقع اعلي وبالتالي سوف يكون هناك
تشرخ في القطاعات اعلي


----------



## خالد فاروق محمد (19 يناير 2012)

تعليق علي الحلقة 6
اولا لابد من تقليل ال inertia للحوائط 0.70
يمكن اهمال تقليل ال inertia للبلاطات لانها لا تتاثر بالاحمال الافقية
ليس هناك داعي لرسم ال opening لانه ليس هناك بلاطة من الاصل
وشكرا


----------



## خالد فاروق محمد (25 يناير 2012)

تعليق علي الحلقة 8
في الاحمال الحية لم يتم استخدام معامل تخفيض


----------



## elpashmohandes (28 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mnmysara (31 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد فاروق محمد (1 فبراير 2012)

تعليق علي تقسيم البلاطات
كان الافضل ان يتم التقسيم (automatic mesh) بدلا من ( manual) حتي لايزيد حجم الملف
وتكون هناك صعوبة في (run)​


----------



## engahasan (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا كثيرا


----------



## خالد فاروق محمد (2 فبراير 2012)

تعليق علي احمال الزلازل
1- المعاملات تحتاج الي ان تؤخذ من الكود الامريكي لان بها اشياء اخري ناقصة ibc 2006
2- ال drift قيمته ليست بطرح القيمة العلوية للدور ناقص القيمة السفلية مباشرة لانها تضرب في قيم اخري
قبل عملية الطرح ارجو مراجعة ibc 2006


----------



## خالد فاروق محمد (18 فبراير 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/folder/VMlh1HbB/_online.html

ملف تعليم etabs


----------



## eng_mostafa1 (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يبشمهندس وربنا يبارك فيك يارب ويرزقك الذرية الصالحة


----------



## eng el zoghby (26 فبراير 2012)

*لكم جزيل الشكر والحترام والتقدير للجهد المبذول *​. رجاء الأجزاء 11 و 12 و13 و14 و15 مش شاغلين فيهم ملفات ناقصة ياريت اعرف الحل أرجوكم سرعه الرد
. نحن في اشد الحاجه اليهم نرجو سرعه الرد ​


----------



## amirsamy (24 أبريل 2012)

زادك علما


----------



## engmohager (30 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## engmohager (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmohager (30 أبريل 2012)

........................


----------



## كتكوووووته (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا علي مجهودك يا هندسه


----------



## mdsayed (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ارجو اعادة رفع الحلقات الموجودة على الفورشيرد على اليوتيوب ايضا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (22 مارس 2013)

اخى الكريم المهندس ايمن قنديل جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله لنا فيك
دروس جميله جدا ومختلفه عن باقى الدروس كونك طبقت الكود المصرى على البرنامج 
هل لنا برفع ملف الباور بوينت للدروس حتى نستفاد منه


----------



## engman92 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الخيرا م ايمن قنديل ........مجهود رائع


----------



## emad.radi1984 (1 يونيو 2015)

شكرا


----------

